# Something great happened to me today!



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never felt this great in my life.

Here's the story. I e-mailed this girl two days ago because I found her very interesting and she was very cute. She didn't e-mail me back until today and in all seriousness I thought she had forgotten about me or just wasn't interested. So we e-mailed eachother back and for today (atleast 50 messages alone maybe more.) We talked about her interests, my interests, and other things. Finally she asked me why a guy as sweet and funny as me was on here and not taken and I told her straight up that I suffer from SA and I have low self esteem she understood and we kept talking for atleast another 2 hours. I checked her out like I always do and she is a real girl so next time I talk to her I am going to ask her if she wants to hangout. I feel so good about myself right now


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

congrats duder hope it works out!


----------

